# [SOLVED] fatal error: linux/errno.h

## kris

Po usunięciu sys-kernel/linux-headers (nie pytajcie czemu), próba ponownej instalacji, wywala: 

```
 In file included from /usr/include/errno.h:36:0,

                 from arch/x86/tools/relocs.c:6:

/usr/include/bits/errno.h:25:26: fatal error: linux/errno.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

compilation terminated.

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/tools/relocs] Błąd 1

make: *** [archscripts] Błąd 2

make: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.7 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)
```

 większość zresztą aktualizowanych aplikacji się wykłada. Stąd pytanie, jak zainstalować sys-kernel/linux-headers, bez ponownego stawiania systemu?Last edited by kris on Tue Jul 30, 2013 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

Ściągnąć paczke binarną i rozpakować:

tu sobie sprawdź skąd (SRC_URI):

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-3.9.ebuild?view=markup

a potem zainstalować przez emerge jeszcze raz

----------

